# Kaepernick Honored



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Havard is giving Colin Kaepernick a medal.

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/20/harvard-university-honor-kaepernick-medal/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...ican-american-studies/?utm_term=.823f120e2ff8


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would like to see him run a police gauntlet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A turd with a medal, is a smelly medal with crap on it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm hoping some enterprising soul will come up with a Kaepernick urinal target, so we can put them in down at the Legion and VFW. Right alongside Hanoi Jane.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honoring someone who protests on behalf of would be cop killers is amazingly sad. The majority of those they protest on behalf of would have killed if not been killed and yet as total scum of the earth they are honored and people honor those who back them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Havard is giving Colin Kaepernick a medal.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/20/harvard-university-honor-kaepernick-medal/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...ican-american-studies/?utm_term=.823f120e2ff8


Hell even I give my pig a good cleaning and dressing, befor I eat it. if he's so special....where is his nfl reps? he's a malcontent ******* half breed with daddy issues.... lets watch him dance....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Rather watch him dance just before the bullet enters his head..............
And probably JS's hero........


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And Harvard wonders why their sheepskins are not worth anything anymore...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm hoping some enterprising soul will come up with a Kaepernick urinal target, so we can put them in down at the Legion and VFW. Right alongside Hanoi Jane.


Speaking of which, she's on the front page of the Post. Apparently she has a new documentary out.

She's apologizing. Again. She still doesn't get it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Jammer 6 and other liberals along with the universities support him. I'm pretty sure Bill Ayers and Bernadette Dohrn do also. J6 also keeps looking for more signs of the resistance. Maybe they'll use the guy who likes to spend time on his knees be the face of their army. I hope they get uniforms, it will make it so much easier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this surprising to anyone? Seriously.

What are "they" trying to do to this nation? Who do they glamourize and who do they vilify?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Is this surprising to anyone? Seriously.
> 
> What are "they" trying to do to this nation? Who do they glamourize and who do they vilify?


Ha! We posted at the same time. Look back one and see what I'm thinking/hoping.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Is this surprising to anyone? Seriously.


Not to me. The only thing that was mildly surprising to me is that it took this long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not to me. The only thing that was mildly surprising to me is that it took this long.


Feel free to take my whole thought into consideration instead of picking out a part of it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You're really bad at this, you know that?

There are at least four separate "thoughts" in your post (if we don't count implications) and I answered the only one that had some sense in it.

There is certainly nothing in the post that unifies all of them into one whole.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You're really bad at this, you know that?
> 
> There are at least four separate "thoughts" in your post (if we don't count implications) and I answered the only one that had some sense in it.
> 
> There is certainly nothing in the posts that unifies all of them into one whole.


All make sense, you just want to dodge. Quote me so I don't miss anything. Assuming you are talking to me.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> All make sense, you just want to dodge. Quote me so I don't miss anything. Assuming you are talking to me.


What am I dodging?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> What am I dodging?


That which you do not want to discuss.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Me? I at least quote the entire posting.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I heard he won The Congressional Knee-pad of Honor. You know the statistics, over 60% of those guys are comatose and sleeping.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I heard he won The Congressional Knee-pad of Honor. You know the statistics, over 60% of those guys are comatose and sleeping.


The same as his "honors."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad today is Friday, I can pour a good stiff drink and toast to what was once a great republic. Honors, acaulades, and tons of money to a no talent, dishonorable, malcontent.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I can’t believe y’all keep providing entertainment for J6. Why in the world do you respond to anything he posts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MikeTango said:


> I can't believe y'all keep providing entertainment for J6. Why in the world do you respond to anything he posts?


I didn't know anyone was still talking to him. I suggested he go to NAMBLA, he's be the star of the show over there.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MikeTango said:


> I can't believe y'all keep providing entertainment for J6. Why in the world do you respond to anything he posts?


You guys like my dancing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

He'll be honored well!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I can tell you how this tale is going to end.

Kaepernick probably still has some money. Rather than make more, he'll get "experts" to rebuild his career. He'll start small, probably on Animal Planet, he'll be the "civilian veterinarian" learning how to express the anal sacs of holler monkeys.

With his new found fame he'll scurry back to Hollywood and date every starlet with a casting couch strapped to her back. Then on one of his multitude openings, we'll notice that his three-piece suit doesn't quite make it around his gut. As a pity gesture, Cris Collinsworth offers Kaepernick the job of "color commentator" on NFL Football. When asked how he would handle a 'down and out,' the big goon says, "Cris, I'd have to take a knee on that one..."

As his hair thins and more and more Paso Fino horse tails are needed to cover the bald spots, Kaepernick starts hitting the "Chuck E. Cheese" circuit, abandoned by "The Police Academy" ensemble cast. He is later fired for stealing several dozen pizza coupons.

May 17th is a dark day for all of us. His doctor, Conrad Murray, has given the rotund and balding compilation of Sickle Cell Anemia and discount Chick-fil-a far too much Propofol. He is found in the morning kneeling to either urinate, swear, protest, or find his cop-socks.

He is buried in that same position, because since the start of this *18 month* travail through Oz, everyone has forgotten him.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, at least he got me off ignore. :vs_smirk:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On the bright side, the National Felons League has posted some of the worst ratings in history.
And the way the money works is this - advertisers are charged fees based on TV ratings.
It was reported (by Rush Limbaugh and others) that last year the NFL had to actually refund money already collected from advertisers.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Havard is giving Colin Kaepernick a medal.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/20/harvard-university-honor-kaepernick-medal/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...ican-american-studies/?utm_term=.823f120e2ff8


He should be honored! I mean arn't we ALL just tired of vidoes like this of police being racist and shooting the completely incident blacks. I mean just watch how inciont this man is, if you disagree that's just because your a racist or at best your just racial pro-filing! This is Murder!!






...I'm just glad we then get good typical members of the black community willing to stand up and peacefully voice their opinions. such as this..






...Now let's fine a national hero like this to give a medal to  Because we need to value black lives above all other life!!






Just to be clear.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...back-colin-kaepernick/?utm_term=.4085ea3eea05

Someone get Kaepernick on the phone.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am amazed that no one even considers his 2-16 record in 2016 as part of the reason he is unemployed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...back-colin-kaepernick/?utm_term=.4085ea3eea05
> 
> Someone get Kaepernick on the phone.


Oh, looky! Another You-Gotta-PAy WaPo article.
You won't watch a free video but you spew pay for view WaPo articles, knowing nobody is going to pay to read it.

Yes. I now agree. You are trolling.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Oh, looky! Another You-Gotta-PAy WaPo article.
> You won't watch a free video but you spew pay for view WaPo articles, knowing nobody is going to pay to read it.
> 
> Yes. I now agree. You are trolling.


Here is one you CAN access.

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/24/fans-push-49ers-sign-kaepernick-jimmy-garoppolo-injury/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I was gonna ask how Jammer thinks Kaepernick is going to lead their troops when he's too busy loosing games. He seems to be the face of the resistance after all.

But, he probably will pass on that question. He'll just shout "¡Viva la Revolucion! "


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I was gonna ask how Jammer thinks Kaepernick is going to lead their troops when he's too busy loosing games. He seems to be the face of the resistance after all.
> 
> But, he probably will pass on that question. He'll just shout "¡Viva la Revolucion! "


He prefers not to enter into debates. He prefrs short little quips. Debates are too dangerous.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Washington post for enquiry minds. Might as well be at the check out counter with the Star and National Enquirer.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Why are you guys still discussing Spammer Sux? Let's talk about something interesting.

I had an incredible bowel movement this morning. See, it's easy.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Why are you guys still discussing Spammer Sux? Let's talk about something interesting.
> 
> I had an incredible bowel movement this morning. See, it's easy.


I did as well.

I noticed it seemed to be formed into a "C." Like, the "C" in Colin.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Why are you all so hard on poor Colin, he just a poor underprivileged black man that we white people have oppressed!!! 

A medal from Harvard isn't exactly something to be proud of, maybe he'll choke on it when he mistakes it for his crack pipe!

Yes, I'm sure jammersix will cry that we are all a bunch of hateful crackers.

Yes, and I proudly display the Confederate Flag and I would love to have him attack me!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't hate, I just plan to survive. If ethnics don't like my CCW firearms or my knives, they have the American right to pack up and move away from me. They'll find that I am quite docile if treated with that type of respect. It's when they start the worn out lecture on how tough life is that my shorts get a tad bunched. I mean, I don't go into the ghetto and tell them to do a little house cleaning. Why should they come upon me quietly reading a book and start yakking like a 1960s C.O.R.E advocate?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

ekim said:


> And probably JS's hero........


Nah, I only have one hero that's younger than I am, and 57 is the youngest.


----------

